# Open Thread to SAS USER- black and mild



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Taking a Risk but...


I want you

in the worst way...




Be MINE......





-sincerely CC


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Go get em tiger.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

DAMN 

Sh*t just got real.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I fear to watch....

yet I cannot turn away

opcorn


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

So_ that's_ what a girl hitting on you looks like. Kewl


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:clap


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

I applaud your courage. :clap


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm yours sexy lady


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh ****, son. My dude got that swag.


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

Facepalm


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

That's what I'm talkin about, I wish I had balls as big as yours.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Awh


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

.....damnn

That was easy!!!!


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

I want you in the worst way too


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

If I was a girl, or a gay man, I'd say the same thing.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Hawt


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)




----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

This is quite possibly the most shocking, daring, and romantic thing I've ever seen.
This is like that thing with the jumbotron, only bolder.
Hats off to thee!


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

I always wanted you, but I'm telling you now I ain't good for your health girl.


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Heh...


am willing to take that dive <3


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

He is irresistible. Congrats to OP.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Let's be real here, it wouldn't work for us dudes.

Who's gonna try it first?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

shyvr6 said:


> So_ that's_ what a girl hitting on you looks like. Kewl


How do we know she's not secretly a man pretending to be a women online?


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> *a women*


why does everyone always say this on SAS?


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

So...you guys gonna do it or what?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> why does everyone always say this on SAS?


How do you know I'm not a women pretending to be a man online? You don't.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Waiting for the "Now KISS!" picture that everyone posts at least once in every thread.


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

sanria22 said:


> Waiting for the "Now KISS!" picture that everyone posts at least once in every thread.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

MaxPower said:


>


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> Let's be real here, it wouldn't work for us dudes.


That's right, from cute girl to creepy stalker.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't blame you, he is hot


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Awwwwwww! Shooooo cuuuuuute n.n"

:clap


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

GaaraAgain said:


> Oh ****, son. My dude got that swag.





MaxPower said:


>





sanria22 said:


>


This thread gets an A for great use of GIFs.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Wow..that's whatsup.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good job, SAS. :blank


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

The bravery is off the charts. I applaud!


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

I tip my hat to you two.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

sanria22 said:


>


Something about this gif gets me every time. Can't explain why though :stu

As far as my man Black & Mild goes, he has that Cam in his rookie year swag, of course the honeys are all over him


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> Let's be real here, it wouldn't work for us dudes.
> 
> Who's gonna try it first?


I volunteer. For great justice.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

NightWingLikeABoss said:


> I volunteer. For great justice.


Popcorn is ready. Give it your best!

opcorn


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


> Popcorn is ready. Give it your best!
> 
> opcorn


Ooooooooh. Popcorn :O
Do share.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Bow chika, bow bow


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Did you guys do it yet woooop


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

lol no we didn't but am happy i have him


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

NightWingLikeABoss said:


> Ooooooooh. Popcorn :O
> Do share.


*shares popcorn*

So... When are you going to start your own?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> How do you know I'm not *a women* pretending to be a man online? You don't.


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


> *shares popcorn*
> 
> So... When are you going to start your own?


Yesterday.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

I love this thread, it makes me feel nice and hopeful.


----------

